# Version 3.1 - Not So Much of a Much



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was reading about the features in the 3.1 release for the K3 and I'm thinking I don't really need it ... I'm sure there are things that others will want, but none of the 4 items really float my boat .... so what do you think of them? Are these things we've been waiting for and I'm just being an old grump?

** Public Notes* -- This feature lets Kindle users choose to make their book notes and highlights available for others to see. Any Kindle user -- including authors, their fans, book reviewers, professors and passionate readers everywhere -- can opt-in to share their thoughts on book passages and ideas with friends, family members, colleagues, and the greater Kindle community of people who love to read. This is a new way for readers to share their excitement and knowledge about books and get more from the books they read. To review and turn on Public Notes in your own books, view the Public Notes of people you follow, track your reading activities, see Popular Highlights and your annotations, and view your full library of books, go to https://kindle.amazon.com. Learn more.

** Real Page Numbers* -- Our customers have told us they want real page numbers that match the page numbers in print books so they can easily reference and cite passages, and read alongside others in a book club or class. We've already added real page numbers to tens of thousands of Kindle books, including the top 100 bestselling books in the Kindle Store that have matching print editions and thousands more of the most popular books. Page numbers will also be available on our free "Buy Once, Read Everywhere" Kindle apps in the coming months. If a Kindle book includes page numbers, press the Menu key in an open Kindle book to display page numbers. Learn more.

** Before You Go ...* -- When you reach the end of the book, you can immediately rate the book, share a message about the book with your social network, get personalized recommendations for what to read next, and see more books by the same author. Learn more.

** New Newspaper and Magazine Layout* -- We're introducing a new and improved layout for newspapers and magazines. This new layout gives you a quick snapshot of the news and helps you decide what you want to read first. Learn more.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree, there's nothing there I'm really desperate for though I do wonder if the bug fixes might improve the overall performance of my Kindle. But I'm waiting awhile because of the fact that 3.1 disables the jailbreak and hacks. You can neither put any new ones on or take the old ones off once you have 3.1 on. I can't decide whether to take off my sleep picture hack (and endure the dreaded dead authors once again) or risk leaving it and then finding that in the future the Kindle can't be updated without taking off the hack (as has happened before) which I would no longer be able to do. 

I'm leaning towards being safe rather than sorry and taking the hacks and jailbreak off first, but really I'm hoping our genius tecchie friends will come up with a solution before Amazon start pushing this out officially and forcing me to decide.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am surprised - and a bit disappointed - that the sharing feature isn't integrated with Shelfari as well, considering that Amazon owns it, and _finally_ has linked it to Kindle books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read more about the page thing and it does nothing for me - but then I'm part of a supposed minority who never minded locations over page numbers .... The social media parts I'm completely uninterested in as my facebook family and friends don't care what I'm reading and twitter is foolish, IMHO ...

I'm thinking I just may never press the Update my Kindle option and wait for 3.2 or 3.3 or whatever before updating.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I've read more about the page thing and it does nothing for me - but then I'm part of a *supposed minority who never minded locations* over page numbers .... *The social media parts I'm completely uninterested* in as my facebook family and friends don't care what I'm reading and *twitter is foolish*, IMHO ...
> 
> I'm thinking I just may never press the Updated my Kindle option and wait for 3.2 or 3.3 or whatever before updating.


And here I thought I was the only one who didn't mind the location numbers, has no interest in the social media things and thinks twitter is foolish.
Hi, Geoffrey!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't care about locations. I don't care about page numbers. Give me the % of book read and I am happy.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not planning on updating either.  None of these features appeal to me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For me the benefit has been a much faster and snappier Kindle. That might be because I never got around getting 3.03 and was using the older version of 3.02. So for that I am happy. 
I don't really care about page numbers and I still look at the locations when I hit menu and not the pages. I am happy with the percentage only showing now. 

I don't use social networking stuff. I do like the end of the book where it says what others bought and what other books the author has. I already picked up a book after seeing it recommended on the end of another.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> I'm not planning on updating either. None of these features appeal to me.


Likewise!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

mine is pretty snappy, I mean the pages turn as fast as I can see them turn so I don't know what else could be fast, the dictionary maybe. 

I prefer locations, I understand that in 3.1 you have to press stuff to see them now. don't want that. 

I would like it to not go into standby as quick but that's not on it. I wonder if you can make it so your kindle does not automatically update.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I don't see a compelling reason to update, either, and I'm definitely of the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality. Updates always seem to screw up something that I liked, so I don't leap into them.


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the real page numbers thing is nice for the small group of people that use text books on their kindle.  That's about it.  I do appreciate that Amazon is adding new features, even if I'm not that excited about them.  Of course, I can't think of anything else I want on my Kindle.  My wife complains that she wants a clock on the screen when reading, but not only would that not work well, I really don't want to know.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Count me among those that really doesn't care about this upgrade.  I can see the page numbering being good for reference purposes, but I really prefer the % also.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Bunch of Luddites.

Afraid of something new.

If everyone was like this we would still be trying to make sense of clay tablets.

Updates are the clear, undeniable way to the future.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the real page numbers.  Nice if a friend is reading the print version, of if I happen to want to get an academic book for work on the Kindle and need to cite to the print book page number in an article I'm writing etc.

The other things I don't care about.


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

Elk said:


> Bunch of Luddites.
> 
> Afraid of something new.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, clay tablets were awesome!
Also, get off my lawn!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Count me among those that really doesn't care about this upgrade. I can see the page numbering being good for reference purposes, but I really prefer the % also.


I agree with this also. All I really would like is my own screensavers without having to use a hack. Really don't care for dead authors, scenes, family photos, etc.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I like having the page numbers listed. Also the site at kindle.amazon.com is also much improved. I haven't used the social network, but don't mind it's being available to use.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

If you read subscriptions (Amazon or calibre) the new layout is nicer. I do think the public notes will be useful (e.g. for subscribing to publisher errata, author or reviewer comments etc.). As opposed to 'popular highlights', which are often baffling distractions. 

I'm still waiting for the voice navigation or voice memo update so I can use the microphone for something.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

The improved format for reading newspapers is quite awesome! I think that is the single most important change in this update. For anyone who reads newspapers on their kindle that is a compelling reason to update--new format is 200% better.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elk said:


> Bunch of Luddites.
> 
> Afraid of something new.


It seem incongruous to call someone using an eReader a Luddite!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I want the page numbers! Reading on my own I don't care, but in my reading group most read from DTBs & it's hard to look at the same passage with them during discussion.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not particularly concerned about any of the new features added by 3.1 but I did the upgrade because of the various bug fixes and the speed increase.  I use the USB networking modification and therefore I still have the ability to install/uninstall any hacks and to make any modifications I wish.  Not that I use any of the other hacks.  There isn't any downside for me to doing the 3.1 update.


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

* Before You Go ... -- When you reach the end of the book, you can immediately rate the book, share a message about the book with your social network, get personalized recommendations for what to read next, and see more books by the same author.

I really like the above feature of rating a book, many times you might read something that just is so.... Boring and you want to warn others, or you might want to show support for a book you loved by rating it as high as possible. Good feature!

Also the newspaper fix is a good one, I have read them in the past on my kindle and did not like the format so hope this is better.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Someone mentioned bug fixes and I don't know if that was done with 3.1 or what bugs there may be.
I did SEEM to notice a SLIGHTLY smoother and quicker "page turn" when I updated from 3.0.1 to 3.0.3 but haven't noticed any change when updating to 3.1

As far as the update features listed in the OP, two are user only updates. 
The other two features might enhance use but I also view them as a marketing ploy to refine data tracking for the "bean counters" and marketeers (is that a word or occupation LOL) or enable/lure users to use a database from which it's possible to monitor various user opinions, internet activity and reading habits. Maybe I'm cynical and/or a realist :dunno:


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess I haven't owned my Kindle long enough to note any appreciable improvement with the upgrade, but for the page numbers and percent read. 

I never did get my head around locations. It is sort of like Metric Vs. Imperial to me.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Geoffrey -- I feel the same way. Nothing in this upgrade that tempts me to do it, and I kinda dislike losing the location info always available at the bottom, with no increase in the amount of text displayed to compensate. (That's a trade-off I'd be happy to make, BTW.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The only thing I would be interested in is the increase in page turns. Is there really a big difference? I'm so use to the precentages now, I don't think the page number is any big deal.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It doesn't seem any faster to me.

Like I said, I like the page number as it's easier to sync up with friends reading the print version (assuming they have the ISBN used for the page numbers) and will help with academic use since you can site to the page number of a specific print version now.

Other than that, i see no differences.  I do agree with the above that I wish the locations and page numbers showed all the time since it doesn't take up any screen real estate anyway since the % read is still there.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tiersten said:


> I'm not particularly concerned about any of the new features added by 3.1 but I did the upgrade because of the various bug fixes and the speed increase. I use the USB networking modification and therefore I still have the ability to install/uninstall any hacks and to make any modifications I wish. Not that I use any of the other hacks. There isn't any downside for me to doing the 3.1 update.


How hard or complex (if hard and complex are different?) is installing or using the USB Networking Modification? I think I went looking a while ago for a wiki page on this and I think it had been changed to discourage the modification and lacked actual info. I've got the screensaver hack and really do prefer looking at my own photos. I'm on 3.0.2 (the version that can be updated to 3.0.3 (which I have on my c: drive)). I'm considering 3.1 but am so far, hold off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I like the real page numbers. *Nice if a friend is reading the print version,* of if I happen to want to get an academic book for work on the Kindle and need to cite to the print book page number in an article I'm writing etc.
> 
> The other things I don't care about.


Wouldn't this only work if your friend was using the exact same version as what Amazon uses for figuring out page numbers? Take the book Cane River for example:

Kindle Edition 418 Pages
Hard Cover (April 2001) 432 pages
Cane River (Oprah's Book Club) [Mass Market Paperback] 543 pages
Cane River (Turtleback School & Library Binding Edition) [Library Binding] 529 pages
Cane River (Oprah's Book Club) [Paperback] 560 pages
Cane River [Large Print] [Hardcover] 645 pages

If I'm on page 320 in the Kindle version... it's not going to be the same as page 320 in any of the other versions...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Wouldn't this only work if your friend was using the exact same version as what Amazon uses for figuring out page numbers? Take the book Cane River for example:
> 
> Kindle Edition 418 Pages
> Hard Cover (April 2001) 432 pages
> ...


Yep, that's the limitation. Though it is odd that the Kindle pages don't match any of those print versions. If you look on Amazon.com at the Kindle book description it should give you the ISBN for the specific print version it is referencing. But maybe that's just an error for that particular book. Or it's based on the hardcover version, and that just has some extra pages of crap at the end that aren't in the Kindle version--and thus pages 1-418 match up with the hardcover page numbers?

Personally, I don't care about that limitation as I don't do the book club thing, nor care much about discussing what I'm reading for others in general.

Where it's more useful for me is for academic purposes where you need to quote something and have to site a print page number in the current style guidelines. For that it doesn't matter what version it's referencing as you can use the ISBN and cite the proper print version in the references section. Though admittedly that's of limited use as most academic books have larger pages and lots of tables and figures and thus I still won't get many on the Kindle anyway.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

After failing to download the file on multiple computers with multiple browsers.. my K3 just got an automatic download and update.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The main reason I'm looking forward to it is so that hopefully all those crash bugs go away. Having my Kindle crash every other day is not so much fun, really, and getting rid of the word-wrapping errors it displays in every book would be nice, too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind the features of the new update, but I love my screensavers and am not ready to give them up. I'm still running on 3.0.1, and am surprised that neither 3.0.2 or 3.0.3 upgrade happened automatically. I've left my wireless on overnight a number of times, but no upgrades have been downloaded. I know I could do them manually, but my Kindle is working well, and I am going to leave mine alone until NogDog or someone else comes up with a jailbreak and ss hack for 3.1.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> After failing to download the file on multiple computers with multiple browsers.. my K3 just got an antomatic download and update.


Huh. Thats odd. Early Preview shouldn't ever be pushed automatically unless you get Kindle CS to do it for you.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm still running on 3.0.1, and am surprised that neither 3.0.2 or 3.0.3 upgrade happened automatically.


3.0.1 was the last version that actually left Early Preview status. 3.0.2 and 3.0.3 stayed in Early Preview so never got sent out for automatic update.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tiersten said:


> Huh. Thats odd. Early Preview shouldn't ever be pushed automatically unless you get Kindle CS to do it for you.


I think it's being moved from preview to release... I've heard several times today that people are starting to get it.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's being moved from preview to release... I've heard several times today that people are starting to get it.


Wow. Very short Early Preview stage then! I can see some people getting an unwanted 3.1 tho...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I could get 3.0.2 or 3.0.3 while my Kindle has ss hack on it, if I remember correctly. Does anyone know for sure?  I simply can't look at the dead authors unless I'm forced to do so.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I could get 3.0.2 or 3.0.3 while my Kindle has ss hack on it, if I remember correctly. Does anyone know for sure?


Yes but if Amazon are pushing out 3.1 then you'll probably end up with that at some point in the next few weeks.

Amazon still have the old files on their server. The links for 3.0.3 are:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B006.bin - K3 3G+WiFi - US/Canadian - AT&T SIM
https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B008.bin - K3 WiFi
https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B00A.bin - K3 3G+WiFi - European - Vodafone SIM


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks. Guess I should remove my jailbreak and ss hack. I really hate to give up my beautiful photos, though!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tiersten said:


> Amazon still have the old files on their server. The links for 3.0.3 are:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B006.bin - K3 3G+WiFi - US/Canadian - AT&T SIM
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B008.bin - K3 WiFi
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle_3.0.3_B00A.bin - K3 3G+WiFi - European - Vodafone SIM


But I don't think you can go backwards. . . . .


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I have v. 3.1 and the only thing I'm really interested in is the page numbers.  I couldn't care less about sharing my notes on social networking sites.  In fact, I've turned that off.

I like the page numbers because I belong to a couple of book groups and it's been difficult when discussing a book to keep up with the page numbers.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wasn't expecting it at all.. my K3 was sitting nearby, sleeping, with the cover folded back.  I was working on my computer.  Out of the corner of my eye I saw a blink and it had the download screen showing


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I wasn't expecting it at all.. my K3 was sitting nearby, sleeping, with the cover folded back. I was working on my computer. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a blink and it had the download screen showing


I'd decided to hold off a while but my K3 has updated automatically too - I didn't think that would happen for a while yet and hadn't removed the hacks. My language upon discovering it had updated is not repeatable here ........


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But I don't think you can go backwards. . . . .


Nope. Those files are only useful if you were on an older than 3.0.3 firmware except the weird 3.0.2 (553210206). Not that it matters as it seems Amazon are beginning to push out 3.1 to everybody even though its still an Early Preview!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I may have missed the answer to this, and I apologize if that's the case. Since I'm still running 3.0.1, and got my K3 in late August when it was first released, do I need to take off the jailbreak and the ss hack so that Amazon can push 3.1 to my K3? Thanks.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I may have missed the answer to this, and I apologize if that's the case. Since I'm still running 3.0.1, and got my K3 in late August when it was first released, do I need to take off the jailbreak and the ss hack so that Amazon can push 3.1 to my K3? Thanks.


CAUTION

Two issues: The 3.1 update will work on a hacked (screensaver or font or....) Kindle3 BUT if 3.1 is applied, you canNOT remove the hacks. So you will not be able to restore the "dead authors" and remove your own pictures. Some are worried that they could have trouble with the warranty if they cannot remove hacks.

If you remove the hacks or don't even have them, after 3.1 you will not be able to install the hacks.

Hopefully, the hack experts will be able to figure out a fix or new hack.

I turned off wifi last night to give me time to think about whether I want to remove the hack for screensavers.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> CAUTION
> 
> Two issues: The 3.1 update will work on a hacked (screensaver or font or....) Kindle3 BUT if 3.1 is applied, you canNOT remove the hacks. So you will not be able to restore the "dead authors" and remove your own pictures. Some are worried that they could have trouble with the warranty if they cannot remove hacks.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's what I thought. Fortunately for us, we have some very talented hack experts. I'll probably take my chances that they will come through for us. If not, I guess I'll have to be stuck w/the dead authors. I have a Square Trade warranty, so I don't know how having the ss hack permanently installed would affect my warranty were I to need it. Anyone know? I don't think Amazon would probably replace my K3 after having had it since late August.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Is Version 3.1 going to be pushed to our Kindle 3, or do we have to download it?


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

amafan said:


> Is Version 3.1 going to be pushed to our Kindle 3, or do we have to download it?


Its being pushed out for automatic update but they do this in stages so you may not get it for a couple weeks.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

OOK.. I feel really stupid asking this, but I've been re-reading so many threads that I'm getting a headache.

I currently have v. 3.0.1 on my K3, along with the jailbreak and the ss hack. I'd love to keep my screensavers on my K3, but don't want to leave my K3 in a state in which I will have a problem later. IF I leave the jailbreak on, as well as the ss hack, am I right in saying that the 3.1 update will be installed automatically sometime in the next few weeks? Once 3.1 is on, removing the jailbreak and the ss hack will be impossible, right? Aside from warranty issues with Amazon, which wouldn't really be applicable in my case since I have a Square Trade warranty, is there a reason to take off the jailbreak and ss hack? Would I still be able to add new photos to my ss folder?

If it would be advisable to remove the jailbreak and hack (hoping beyond hope that our brilliant KB members will come up with a new jailbreak and ss hack), could someone refresh my memory about how to remove those things? 

Thanks a lot! I'm hesitant at this point to turn on my wireless until I have decided what I plan to do.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I love having page numbers.  I wish I didn't have to click on Menu to see them.  Maybe at some point Amazon will allow us to just choose the numbering system we prefer.  The rest of the features don't interest me, but I don't care if they are there.  I have no interest in sharing my highlights and notes with anyone.  And since I don't highlight anything and don't take notes while reading - and also have my wireless off 99% of the time - this isn't an issue.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> OOK.. I feel really stupid asking this, but I've been re-reading so many threads that I'm getting a headache.
> 
> I currently have v. 3.0.1 on my K3, along with the jailbreak and the ss hack. I'd love to keep my screensavers on my K3, but don't want to leave my K3 in a state in which I will have a problem later. IF I leave the jailbreak on, as well as the ss hack, am I right in saying that the 3.1 update will be installed automatically sometime in the next few weeks? Once 3.1 is on, removing the jailbreak and the ss hack will be impossible, right? Aside from warranty issues with Amazon, which wouldn't really be applicable in my case since I have a Square Trade warranty, is there a reason to take off the jailbreak and ss hack? Would I still be able to add new photos to my ss folder?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you can change the photos after 3.1 is installed. Someone in a thread here or on another forum mentioned something about an upgrade on an earlier kindle in which upgrades would not work with a hack installed - so it is possible that a future upgrade beyond 3.1 could block newer upgrades. Again, I'm not clear on this issue or how valid it is.

I've got my wifi off at the moment trying to decide to remove or not remove the screensaver hack.

As for removing, the readme's are not very detailed but it looks as if there are UNinstall bin files in the zip files. I'd guess you match your version and the bin. I've also asked for more removal instructions.


----------

